

Introduction to HyperCard, 1987 [video] - gdubs
http://www.archive.org/details/CC501_hypercard

======
gdubs
HyperCard was mentioned here recently. Stumbled onto this old video while
reading some of the history behind it. It was thought of as "Programming for
the rest of us", and it's great to see how people embraced that idea.

~~~
david927
It's still the holy grail, yet apart from Squeak and a few other initiatives,
people have given up -- and I find that sad.

I'm working on something in this space. If you're interested, let me know:
david 927 gmail dot com

~~~
gdubs
Squeak is really interesting, thanks for turning me on to it.

